# My neighbour's cats



## Northerner (Jun 20, 2013)

This is Bonnie and Macavity sat on my bins  They are sister and brother, but totally different - not just in appearance, but Macavity (ginger, boy) is very sociable and Bonnie is very skittish and easily spooked, although she is starting to get used to me more now.


----------



## Redkite (Jun 20, 2013)

They look very cuddly and sweet . Bonnie looks like she's wearing a fur scarf!

My young cat Billy (8 months) brought a great tit chick indoors yesterday - I found him on the kitchen windowsill pinning it down under a paw.  Luckily the little bird seemed unhurt and I scooped him gently up inside a loose tea towel and released him in the garden, where he flew off into my neighbour's tree.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 20, 2013)

Redkite said:


> They look very cuddly and sweet . Bonnie looks like she's wearing a fur scarf!



There's actually a hint of ginger in her 'ruff'. She has such a beautiful coat and a very bushy tail, but won't stay still to be stroked - Macavity, however, will roll on his back for his tummy to be tickled!


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 20, 2013)

I read somewhere recently that all ginger cats are boys, and all tortoiseshells are girls.  I'm a deeply sad person for remembering such trivia!


----------



## Redkite (Jun 20, 2013)

Actually, 3 in every 4 gingers will be toms, but only 1 in 40,000 torties will be a tom - something to do with genes and chromosomes.  So female gingers aren't that uncommon, but a male tortie is a genetic freak!


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 20, 2013)

Redkite said:


> Actually, 3 in every 4 gingers will be toms, but only 1 in 40,000 torties will be a tom - something to do with genes and chromosomes.  So female gingers aren't that uncommon, but a male tortie is a genetic freak!


I stand corrected... now who's sad?


----------



## Redkite (Jun 20, 2013)

Me!


----------



## robert@fm (Jun 20, 2013)

My family once had a beautiful tortoiseshell tabby cat called Ginger.  Since the family surname is Baker, this led to a few jokes about her playing drums.


----------



## Aoife (Jun 21, 2013)

Redkite said:


> great tit chick



...resisting the urge to make a smutty comment....


----------



## Redkite (Jun 21, 2013)

!!  Didn't even think of that.....


----------



## Cat1964 (Jun 21, 2013)

Well talking of cats we took our 13 week old kitten Lucy to the vet this evening for her 2nd vaccination. We got Lucy to the vet, the vet examined her, gave her the final vaccination. Like a good kitten Lucy sat and took it with not a peep from her. Brave wee soul. I was chatting with the vet making sure that we are doing things right for Lucy. I was worried she may be underweight because she looks quite bony at the rear end. The vet told us that the bony bits are perfectly normal and touched Lucy at the bony bit and Lucy turned to bite the vet!!! The vet called her a wee madam. Then we asked the vet to clip her claws. Jeezo that was when Lucy decided enough was enough she screeched, clawed and bit her way through the whole procedure and sank her fangs into my finger drawing blood!!! You would have thought the vet was trying to remove a paw without anaesthetic by the time we were done!!!! Wee madam....we sh*t more like!!!!  We're not long back and more stressed that Lucy is


----------

